# Please recommend aids for vision loss?



## frascati (Jan 28, 2014)

My great aunt will be 100 in July.  She often talks of  staying connected with interests and news but how difficult it is without the local paper issuing large print and with the difficulty of using cumbersome magnifying glasses.    I brought her a cheap Fresnel lens from a three ring binder and she was just amazed.  But this ultra thin floppy page is cumbersome to say the least.  It is also foggy and prone to distortion. 

I'd very much appreciate hearing anyone's experiences with vision loss magnification aids.  Neither my aunt or myself can afford most of the electronic devises I've seen on the net.   I'm hoping to find something like a "full page" rigid lens that is goose-neck mounted and clampable to a table edge next to her reading chair.  Somewhat less than 50 dollars. But definitely something others can vouch for as to usefulness and clarity. 

Or perhaps some other type of magnifier you might have used and recommend. 

Thank you very much


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 28, 2014)

If she has a computer or lives with someone who does, while she's on the internet (under tools) she can zoom the image to a size she's comfortable viewing.


----------



## frascati (Jan 28, 2014)

No, she's never used a computer.  She'd most enjoy reading the local paper but they make no large print edition.


----------



## frascati (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, you all have excellent vision!  I take it none have ever needed the assistance of any of these magnifying devices?

So where should I ask for advice then?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2014)

It's wonderful that your great aunt will be reaching her 100th birthday in July, she's to be congratulated!  It great too that she is interested to keep up to date with the news, etc.  You're very kind for helping her out...kudos! :love_heart:  I just use the over-the-counter reading glasses that come in various strengths, so far just the mild 1.75 has been enough for me, but I'm sure I will increase the power in time.  Here's a site with some ideas for you.  You don't have to buy from them, but something may catch your eye and you might be able to find similar items.  Good luck!  http://www.independentliving.com/products.asp?dept=80&deptname=


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 30, 2014)

_Here in Australia we have a company called Vision Australia and they sell all the special needs of vision impaired, they have a product that allows you to put a newspaper under it and it will show on a screen enlarged, they have a lot of products to help people, have you made inquiries with your local council or hospital , they should be able to advise you .:hair:_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2014)

How about something like this? For sale on EBay for $12.99.


----------



## frascati (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you for that suggestion.   I've been looking at all of these for the last couple of days.  I saw this one and like the idea.  I did give her a similar sized fresnel that was likely to be the same quality of the above magnifier.  It's thin and flexible material and rather distorted and hazy even when held flat as in the above photo. 

What might be better are the "optical quality" 2 to 4 mm thick rigid ultra clear full page fresnel.  But I'd need to have one  in my hand to judge that.  Ideally I'd like to find one of the rigid full-page (8.5 x 11) fresnel attached to a long sturdy gooseneck with table edge clamp.  She spends 90 percent of her sitting time in a recliner next to a nightstand with newspapers and magazines.  She's unhappy that she can no longer read these.  





The above is pretty ideal looking.  It's 73 dollars to my door.  I'd buy it today if the flex neck were another foot longer and the base had a table edge clamp.  An integrated light would be nice.  I may just have to order the lens separate and build one out of an off-shelf Walmart clamp light with long flex neck. 

Another option that I like the looks of, even as a supplement to the above,  is the dome magnifier that the reader slides across the page.  This has the advantage of maintaining the correct focal length without "hunting" for it as she does with hand held magnifying glasses of any type.  Also is useful anywhere and in any position.   She could keep it in her purse when leaving the room. 






The reviews for this device are some of the most favorable of any magnifiers I've found online.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2014)

Google "Vision Aid Accessories"..    If it isn't there, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe I am missing something here, but why not just get her a pair of reading glasses at the pharmacy, Walmart, or even at the Dollar Store ?? 
I have trouble reading, but I bought several pairs of reading glasses, in different strengths, and depending on what i am trying to read, one pair or another will be the right magnification.
They are pretty cheap, lightweight, and come in enough sizes that one of them is sure to help her see better.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 30, 2014)

frascati said:


> Wow, you all have excellent vision!  I take it none have ever needed the assistance of any of these magnifying devices?
> 
> So where should I ask for advice then?



Actually, Frascati, probably none of us have excellent vision at our age...wish that were the case.  Seabreeze provided a link and others have offered suggestions.  GOOGLE may also be of some help.  Good luck.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 7, 2014)

After just coming from the opthamologist, maybe I'm missing something here. Why not at her age take her to see a professional for glasses. Issues can develop in an instant. Mine last night as I was walking out the door to go home from work a spot appeared in my eye which I had thought hair, but it wasn't. Went right away to see my optometrist who's office was still open and it was diagnosed as a vitreous floater. Upon his warning if you see flashes of light or lightning bolts, go have it looked at again. When I thought I saw a flash of light went right to the specialist. It could have been a tear in the retina or detached retina. When it comes to one's eyes, 100 or 10, don't play games with them. You can get by with limited hearing, but independence is over when you lose your eyesight. She could be going through macular degeneration . . . not sure they can do anything about it, but again I know I'd want to know.  I guess that my having only one out of my two eyes that I have any real vision with, I will say again, don't take chances with your eyes.


----------

